# Happy Holidays!



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi guys, I know some people might be away or have busy plans over the holidays so just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and your families! Best wishes always and happy holidays!

Cheers


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Winnipeg. May you all get lots of camping done in 2012.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone from Ocean County New Jersey.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone .. from the center of the Universe ... known as Toronto..


----------

